

I am a student. How can I learn new things while making a TINY bit of money? - marcusbartli

I'm just a student, and my goals aren't very high. "Get rich quick" schemes are ludicrous! I'm talking a hundred or two a month. Mostly I just want to learn. I'm not planning to go into business or startups, so I'm not looking for an enormous resume-boost either.<p>I'm overflowing with ideas but most of them are <i>extremely</i> complex and would require an enormous initial investment and months of full-time work-- while I'd love to pursue these in the future, right now I just want something interesting that will help get me by.<p>I'm not sure if I'm asking for (general) ideas or advice, so I'd appreciate anything you could offer.
======
Stochasticity
When you say "Student" what do you mean? High-School? College? (Under)Grad?
Lower Ed?

If you're in college try checking around for intro web development spots or
even student repair/IT work. While doing so learn how to code. This is under
the assumption you want to learn more about computers and coding; I'm not
positive exactly what track you're looking for under "learn new things."

------
RollAHardSix
Donate plasma. 50 dollars a week for two 3 hour periods of your time. Plus,
you can take a book with you.

------
kyle4211
Get any job?

